# Ninjutsu school in D.C.



## starscream120 (Oct 10, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good ninjutsu school in the Washington D.C./Norther V.A./Maryland aread?


----------



## LuzRD (Oct 10, 2007)

http://www.dcbujinkan.com/

http://www.winjutsu.com/winlinks.html

lists some from virginia and maryland, however i dont know the areas and cant suggest which may be right for you.


----------

